# Rochester NY



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We're on the westside of Rochester (Hilton) & service towns in this area looking for drivers, shovelers, posibly subs (will know as contracts come in) as well. Must be a team player I can work with avalablity, training, etc. Good oportunity if your looking to learn, & make some money.


----------



## wilddodge05 (Jan 7, 2007)

I live in brockport maybe we can work something out if you are looking for a sub


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

i service webster penfield and irondequoit i get calls for grece time to to time. i can refer them to you since your in the area if you would send me anybody that calls thats out of your area.. let me know if your interested


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

please use PM or email me @ [email protected], I will have more info available I'm bidding daily on sites.


----------

